# Husky



## gladaki (Feb 23, 2014)

Husky is all time low.I will probably buy some for long term
23 is a good price for a strong company which has a diversified assets of oil, gas and refineries.


----------



## Pano (Oct 16, 2012)

i will be adding to this as well. I think it's best to wait IMO as I think oil prices are still on the way down.


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Here is the HSE thread. http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/13112-Husky-HSE-TO/page6?highlight=hse.to


----------

